# Has LGB ever rerun the 2180s green NWE21 engine



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I am curious, has LGB ever reissued the 2180s green NWE21 Harz Railway locomotive with the newer style drive w/plastic side rods? I have one of the older ones with the 5vt lighting and sound but the newest versions of the Harz 2-6-2t have more prototypical side rods over the early version with the stamped metal rods. Mike


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well depends.....on your definition of re-issued 

marklin has released a black, sound version of NWE21, and as i understand things, the accurate livery -27802 

has the upgraded detailing, but, not green .....


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I know its been reissued in the black/red colors with the current drive system, I just couldnt remember if they ever reissued a green one with the plastic(more accurate) drive rods. Thanks for the response Mike


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike 

LGB manufaktured the NWE 21 in 2 different versions: 

1992 - 1994 # 2180S, since 1993 # 21802 metal drive rods 

1994 - 1996 # 22802 plastic drive rods 

Source: LGB-Kompendium 

Hope that helps 

Toney


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have only seen pictures of the green one with the old pressed metal rods. 

Andrew


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Andrew, 

here comes your link: http://g-scale-connection.de/ebay/lgb/2180S/014.jpg 

Greetings 

Toney


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Toney, now I have seen more! They do make one.








The link is referenced as 2180S but the model is 22802.









Andrew


----------

